# Verkaufe n MacBook Weiss :)



## deryebo (2. Dezember 2013)

Is weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Specs:

  Modellname:	MacBook
  Modell-Identifizierung:	MacBook7,1
  Prozessortyp:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Prozessorgeschwindigkeit:	2.4 GHz
  Anzahl der Prozessoren:	1
  Gesamtzahl der Kerne:	2
  L2-Cache:	3 MB
  Speicher:	2 GB

Jo  mal schaun könnt mir sonst mal n paar angebote machen


----------

